# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Прорыв блокады Ленинграда 18 января 1943 года.

## Юрка

64 года назад 18 января 1943 года был осуществлён прорыв (но не снятие) блокады Ленинграда, которая началась 8 сентября 1941 года. Операция называлась "Искра". http://wwii-soldat.narod.ru/OPER/ARTICLES/019-iskra.htm

----------


## V

Ура! 
Да здравствует Сталин!

----------


## Scrabus

> Да здравствует Сталин!

 Неддд, тооолько не онннннн!!!

----------


## Юрка

Про плацдарм "Невский пятачок" на левом берегу Невы. http://2004.novayagazeta.ru/nomer/2004/ ... -s25.shtml

----------


## V

Великий и памятный день, в который этот город от фашистов был освобожден демократической властей Коммунистической Партии! Русская гордость!

----------


## Юрка

> Великий и памятный день, в который этот город от фашистов был освобожден демократической властей Коммунистической Партии! Русская гордость!

 Ляпни такое в День Победы и тебе ветераны объяснят кто ты есть.

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  Великий и памятный день, в который этот город от фашистов был освобожден демократической властей Коммунистической Партии! Русская гордость!   Ляпни такое в День Победы и тебе ветераны объяснят кто ты есть.

 Ну сегодня - 19-ое. Разве еще нельзя ссориться??  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Ну сегодня - 19-ое. Разве еще нельзя ссориться??

 Горячий хлопец из Эстонии ?

----------


## mishau_

> Да здравствует Сталин!
> 			
> 		  Неддд, тооолько не онннннн!!!

 Нет, конечно. Да здравствует товарищьь Путин!   ::

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  Ну сегодня - 19-ое. Разве еще нельзя ссориться??   Горячий хлопец из Эстонии ?

 Нет, и даже не из России...а теперь все узнал и понял об этом дне!   ::  Все-таки я прав.

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка  Горячий хлопец из Эстонии ?   Нет, и даже не из России

 Эстония - это не российская губерния. Так что слово "даже" эстонцам не понравилось бы.  

> а теперь все узнал и понял об этом дне!

 Это вряд ли. Кто пожил в городе в те дни, тот узнал и понял.   

> Все-таки я прав.

 Чему ты радуешься и в чём ты считаешь себя правым ?

----------


## V

> Это вряд ли. Кто пожил в городе в те дни, тот узнал и понял.

 А я говорил о Дне Победы.   

> Чему ты радуешься и в чём ты считаешь себя правым ?

 Я радовался тему, что понял что ты говорил о Дне Победы. А я прав, потому что фашизм и коммунизм - одно и тоже.

----------


## Юрка

> А я прав, потому что фашизм и коммунизм - одно и тоже.

 Добавь в список демократию с христианством. Тоже за светлые идеалы и тоже любят кровушку лить.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

И дети тоже! Они фашисты, это уж точно!   ::

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  А я прав, потому что фашизм и коммунизм - одно и тоже.   Добавь в список демократию с христианством. Тоже за светлые идеалы и тоже любят кровушку лить.

 По статистике, ты неправ.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by V  А я прав, потому что фашизм и коммунизм - одно и тоже.   Добавь в список демократию с христианством. Тоже за светлые идеалы и тоже любят кровушку лить.   По статистике, ты неправ.

 Ага, христианство еще хуже.   ::

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V        Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by V  А я прав, потому что фашизм и коммунизм - одно и тоже.   Добавь в список демократию с христианством. Тоже за светлые идеалы и тоже любят кровушку лить.   По статистике, ты неправ.    Ага, христианство еще хуже.

 Ну, ты это можешь доказать?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by V        Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by V  А я прав, потому что фашизм и коммунизм - одно и тоже.   Добавь в список демократию с христианством. Тоже за светлые идеалы и тоже любят кровушку лить.   По статистике, ты неправ.    Ага, христианство еще хуже.     Ну, ты это можешь доказать?

 Цифрами? Вряд ли. Но думаю, что инквизиция, крестовые походы и продолжающаяся до сих пор религиозная вражда унесли не меньше жизней.
ЗЫ. А вообще я не согласна, что фашизм и коммунизм одно и то же.

----------


## Basil77

Конечно не одно и то же! Нехрена всё в одну кучу валить! Фашизм, в отличие от коммунизма, в самой своей доктрине подразумевает дискриминацию!  ::

----------


## V

::   ::   ::    
...............................

----------


## V

Are all Russians like this? Anyone?

----------


## Lampada

> Are all Russians like this? Anyone?

 Ага, все русские абсолютно одинаковые, так же как и американцы.   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Are all Russians like this? Anyone?

 I don't like communism. I'm just saying that communism and fasism are not the same things!

----------


## Оля

> Are all Russians like this? Anyone?

 Какое пространное замечание...
Like WHAT? 
Btw, did you yourself live under fascism? Or under communism? You look like you know ALL about them, especially about the communism.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by V  Are all Russians like this? Anyone?   Какое пространное замечание...

 "Пространное"?  Из пяти слов?

----------


## Оля

> "Пространное"?  Из пяти слов?

 Пространное по смыслу.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  "Пространное"?  Из пяти слов?   Пространное по смыслу.

 Наверное, _всеобъемлющее_? Пространное - о пространстве.

----------


## V

LOL I didn't literally mean that they're the same policies. (Close though) 
BTW: I'd be happy to hear your defence of communism. Bring it on.

----------


## Lampada

> ...BTW: I'd be happy to hear your defence of communism. Bring it on.

 Коммунизм = красивые идеи:  равенство, братство, коммуна.

----------


## Basil77

The main idea of communism - to make *ALL* people happy. The idea of fasism - to make happy only one race (due to others).

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  ...BTW: I'd be happy to hear your defence of communism. Bring it on.   Коммунизм = красивые идеи:  равенство, братство, коммуна.

 Коммунизм и фашзим = наивные, недеморкатические идеи о изменении человеческой и общественной натуры. Оба приведут людей в бедность и угнетение. 
Гордость - это очень опасно.

----------


## V

> The main idea of communism - to make *ALL* people happy. The idea of fasism - to make happy only one race (due to others).

 Quite likely the most irrelevant argument I've heard on this issue

----------


## Lampada

> ...Коммунизм и фашзим = наивные, недеморкатические идеи о изменении человеческой и общественной натуры. Оба приведут людей в бедность и угнетение. 
> Гордость - это очень опасно.

 Всё таки несправедливо приравнивать коммунизм и фашизм.  Что такое в жизни фашизм мы знаем, а что такое коммунизм - нет.
Гордость в смысле pride очень опасно?

----------


## Basil77

> Коммунизм и фашзим = наивные, недеморкатические идеи о изменении человеческой и общественной натуры. Оба приведут людей в бедность и угнетение.

 С этим не спорю. Но из этого не вытекает что они во всём тождественны.   

> Гордость - это очень опасно.

   ::  Это ты к чему?

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  The main idea of communism - to make *ALL* people happy. The idea of fasism - to make happy only one race (due to others).   Quite likely the most irrelevant argument I've heard on this issue

 И тебе не хворать.

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  ...Коммунизм и фашзим = наивные, недеморкатические идеи о изменении человеческой и общественной натуры. Оба приведут людей в бедность и угнетение. 
> Гордость - это очень опасно.   Всё таки несправедливо приравнивать коммунизм и фашизм.  Что такое в жизни фашизм мы знаем, а что такое коммунизм - нет.
> Гордость в смысле pride очень опасно?

 Ну, по-моему почти ничего не несправедливо говорить о коммунизме или о фашизме. Просто нелогично защищать один из них. Очень мало хорошего можно сказать о коммунизме. Пожалуйста, делись конкретными доводами, если у тебя есть. 
Что касается гордости, мне кажется, что есьт очень много людей (в России и во всем мире), которые чрезвычайно гордятся тем, что у них есть, или раньше было. Поэтому только немногие люди отклоняются от нормы их культуры.

----------


## Basil77

> Очень мало хорошего можно сказать о коммунизме.

 Ты, в отличие от меня, не жил в государстве, которое строило коммунизм. Я могу сказать очень много хорошего о тех годах. В те годы прошло моё детство. И, поверь мне, это было счастливое детство, без преувеличения.

----------


## V

> С этим не спорю. Но из этого не вытекает что они во всём тождественны.

 Ну, я просто фигурально говорю. Дело в том, что если критиковать фашизм за авторитарную и несправедливую политику, то не следует говорить о коммунинстических поисках радости. Ты в этом, наверняка, согласен?

----------


## Basil77

> Ну, я просто фигурально выражаюсь. Дело в том, что если критиковать фашизм за авторитарную и несправедливую политику, то не следует говорить о коммунинстических поисках радости. Ты с этим_ наверняка_ согласен?

 Я критикую фашизм не за авторитарную политику, а за дискриминацию людей по национальному признаку. А что дискриминационного в коммунистической доктрине?

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V   Очень мало хорошего можно сказать о коммунизме.   Ты, в отличие от меня, не жил в государстве, которое строило коммунизм. Я могу сказать очень много хорошего о тех годах. В те годы прошло моё детство. И, поверь мне, это было счастливое детство, без преувеличения.

 Правда, что я никогда не жил в настоящей коммунистической стране. А, поскольку я вырос в социалической стране, я могу понимать, как жизнь было в настоящим коммунистическом СССР, и даже в изменяющим СССР в 1970-ых и 1980-ых годах. Разве ты думаешь, что там было лучше, чем в зададной Европе?

----------


## Оля

> Наверное, _всеобъемлющее_? Пространное - о пространстве.

 Пространное - это не только о пространстве.

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  Ну, я просто фигурально выражаюсь. Дело в том, что если критиковать фашизм за авторитарную и несправедливую политику, то не следует говорить о коммунинстических поисках радости. Ты с этим_ наверняка_ согласен?   Я критикую фашизм не за авторитарную политику, а за дискриминацию людей по национальному признаку. А что дискриминационного в коммунистической доктрине?

 Это, конечно, зависит от особой доктрины. Например, в Камбодии расстреляли тех, у кого было образование или академическая работа. В СССР запретили религию. В Виетнаме и Китае, до сих пор, расстеляют и дискриминируют этнические и религиозные группы. Во всех коммунистичких странах дискриминируют политические группы, компании, и т.д.

----------


## Оля

> LOL I didn't literally mean that they're the same policies. (Close though) 
> BTW: I'd be happy to hear your defence of communism. Bring it on.

 Ты видишь только то, что хочешь увидеть. Никто тут коммунизм не защищает. Тебе просто пытаются объяснить, что коммунизм и фашизм - это не одно и то же. А ты это воспринимаешь так, как тебе хочется воспринять, но это твои проблемы.

----------


## Basil77

> Правда, что я никогда не жил в настоящей коммунистической стране. А_ поскольку я вырос в социалической стране, я могу понять, какая жизнь была в настоящем коммунистическом СССР, и даже в изменяющемся СССР в 1970-ых и 1980-ых годах. Разве ты думаешь, что там было лучше, чем в зададной Европе?

 First, USSR never was a real communstic state. It was also just a socialistic one. Second, in the 70s and in the early 80s USSR wasn't too changing - these years are called "zastoy" not in vain  ::  . And, at last, I never said that it was better in USSR than in Western Europe, but, again, this don't automatcally mean that communism is a clone of fasism.  ::

----------


## Оля

> я могу понимать, как жизнь было в настоящим коммунистическом СССР, и даже в изменяющим СССР в 1970-ых и 1980-ых годах.

 Если ты не жил в СССР, ты не можешь знать, каково было там жить, не можешь по определению, потому что ты там не жил.

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  LOL I didn't literally mean that they're the same policies. (Close though) 
> BTW: I'd be happy to hear your defence of communism. Bring it on.   Ты видишь только то, что хочешь увидеть. Никто тут коммунизм не защищает. Тебе просто пытаются объяснить, что коммунизм и фашизм - это не одно и то же. А ты это воспринимаешь так, как тебе хочется воспринять, но это твои проблемы.

 Ты неправа. Это все началось когда праздновали коммунистическую победу над фашистами. Это, по-моему, просто смешно. А ты не хочешь увидить (очевидную) слабость коммунизма. Это твоя проблема.

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  я могу понимать, как жизнь было в настоящим коммунистическом СССР, и даже в изменяющим СССР в 1970-ых и 1980-ых годах.   Если ты не жил в СССР, ты не можешь знать, каково было там жить, не можешь по определению, потому что ты там не жил.

 А вот другая проблема: ты все-таки защищаешь коммунизм. Пожалуйста, реши либо защищать коммунизм любой ценой, либо нападать на все, что я говорю.

----------


## Basil77

> Это, конечно, зависит от особой доктрины. Например, в Камбодже (Кампучии) расстреляли тех, у кого было образование или академическая работа. В СССР запретили религию. Во Вьетнаме и Китае_ до сих пор_ расстеливают и подвергают дискриминации этнические и религиозные группы. Во всех коммунистичких странах подвергают дискриминации политические группы, компании, и т.д.

 В коммунистических странах политические группы и компании преследуют, потому что они *не законны* (по законам таких стран). Так можно сказать, что демократические страны подвергают дискриминации, к примеру, педофилов.  ::  Не хочешь, чтобы тебя "дискриминировали" - не нарушай законы страны, в которой живёшь, и все будет ок. В стране же с фашистким режимом, если тебе не повезло, и ты родился с "неподходящей" национальностью - всё, тебе пипец, как не лезь из кожи вон -  ты априори незаконен!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Ты неправа. Это все началось когда праздновали коммунистическую победу над фашистами. Это, по-моему, просто смешно. А ты не хочешь увидеть (очевидную) слабость коммунизма. Это твоя проблема.

 Не пори чушь. Если не можешь привести аргументов по существу, лучше помалкивай.

----------


## Оля

> Это все началось когда праздновали коммунистическую победу над фашистами. Это, по-моему, просто смешно.

 Что смешно? Что за чушь, любой русский тебе скажет, что фашизм был побежден не коммунизмом, не коммунистической системой, а простым русским народом, вставшим на защиту своей родины. И если тебе такие вещи кажутся смешными, то с тобой вообще не о чем говорить. Что ты вообще знаешь об этой войне? Постыдился бы такое писать, там ведь люди гибли (как и на любой войне).   

> А ты не хочешь увидить (очевидную) слабость коммунизма.

 Ну а это вообще бред. Я ни про силу, ни про слабость коммнизма ВООБЩЕ ни одного слова не сказала. Я только сказала, что коммунизм и фашизм - это разные вещи.   

> А вот другая проблема: ты все-таки защищаешь коммунизм.

 Каким образом я его защищаю?   ::  
Сказать, что ты не жил в СССР и не можешь знать советских реалий - это значит защищать коммунизм?? Где у тебя логика?

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  Это, конечно, зависит от особой доктрины. Например, в Камбодже (Кампучии) расстреляли тех, у кого было образование или академическая работа. В СССР запретили религию. Во Вьетнаме и Китае_ до сих пор_ расстеливают и подвергают дискриминации этнические и религиозные группы. Во всех коммунистичких странах подвергают дискриминации политические группы, компании, и т.д.   В коммунистических странах политические группы и компании преследуют, потому что они *не законны* (по законам таких стран). Так можно сказать, что демократические страны подвергают дискриминации, к примеру, педофилов.  Не хочешь, чтобы тебя "дискриминировали" - не нарушай законы страны, в которой живёшь, и все будет ок. В стране же с фашистким режимом, если тебе не повезло, и ты родился с "неподходящей" национальностью - всё, тебе пипец, как не лезь из кожи вон -  ты априори незаконен!

 Это бред. В СССР люди родились, и не могли уехать. Как это более демократически, чем фашизм?

----------


## Basil77

> Это бред. В СССР люди родились, и не могли уехать. Как это более демократически, чем фашизм?

 _Олечка, закрой ушки (и глазки  )._
(Edited. L.) КОГДА Я ГОВОРИЛ, ЧТО КОММУНИЗМ БОЛЕЕ ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕН, ЧЕМ ФАШИЗМ??!

----------


## V

> Что смешно? Что за чушь, любой русский тебе скажет, что фашизм был побежден не коммунизмом, не коммунистической системой, а простым русским народом, вставшим на защиту своей родины. И если тебе такие вещи кажутся смешными, то с тобой вообще не о чем говорить. Что ты вообще знаешь об этой войне? Постыдился бы такое писать, там ведь люди гибли (как и на любой войне).

 Извиняюсь, я имел в виду "ridiculous" а не "funny". А я просто говорю, что коммунизм ни в чем не лучше фашизма.   

> Ну а это вообще бред. Я ни про силу, ни про слабость коммнизма ВООБЩЕ ни одного слова не сказала. Я только сказала, что коммунизм и фашизм - это разные вещи.

 Как я раньше сказал, я не хотел сказать, что они та же самая доктрина. Они просто подобно угнетают людей.   

> Каким образом я его защищаю?   
> Сказать, что ты не жил в СССР и не можешь знать советских реалий - это значит защищать коммунизм?? Где у тебя логика?

 Ну, если не хочешь коммунизм защищать, то какая у тебя причина сказать, что я о нем неправ?? Если ты просто хочешь исправить ошибку в моем аргументе о сравнении двух идеологии, почему у тебя ничего положительного сказать о фашизме? Почему ты не говоришь, что я ничего не знаю о фашизме? Мне кажется, что ты коммунизм защищать хочешь.

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  Это бред. В СССР люди родились, и не могли уехать. Как это более демократически, чем фашизм?   _Олечка, закрой ушки (и глазки  )._
> Бл#ть. П#здец. КОГДА Я ГОВОРИЛ, ЧТО КОММУНИЗМ БОЛЕЕ ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕН, ЧЕМ ФАШИЗМ??!

 Вот:   

> Originally Posted by V  Это, конечно, зависит от особой доктрины. Например, в Камбодже (Кампучии) расстреляли тех, у кого было образование или академическая работа. В СССР запретили религию. Во Вьетнаме и Китае_ до сих пор_ расстеливают и подвергают дискриминации этнические и религиозные группы. Во всех коммунистичких странах подвергают дискриминации политические группы, компании, и т.д.   В коммунистических странах политические группы и компании преследуют, потому что они *не законны* (по законам таких стран). Так можно сказать, что демократические страны подвергают дискриминации, к примеру, педофилов.  Не хочешь, чтобы тебя "дискриминировали" - не нарушай законы страны, в которой живёшь, и все будет ок. В стране же с фашистким режимом, если тебе не повезло, и ты родился с "неподходящей" национальностью - всё, тебе пипец, как не лезь из кожи вон -  ты априори незаконен!

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by V  Это бред. В СССР люди родились, и не могли уехать. Как это более демократически, чем фашизм?   _Олечка, закрой ушки (и глазки  )._
> Бл#ть. П#здец. КОГДА Я ГОВОРИЛ, ЧТО КОММУНИЗМ БОЛЕЕ ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕН, ЧЕМ ФАШИЗМ??!   Вот:        Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by V  Это, конечно, зависит от особой доктрины. Например, в Камбодже (Кампучии) расстреляли тех, у кого было образование или академическая работа. В СССР запретили религию. Во Вьетнаме и Китае_ до сих пор_ расстеливают и подвергают дискриминации этнические и религиозные группы. Во всех коммунистичких странах подвергают дискриминации политические группы, компании, и т.д.   В коммунистических странах политические группы и компании преследуют, потому что они *не законны* (по законам таких стран). Так можно сказать, что демократические страны подвергают дискриминации, к примеру, педофилов.  Не хочешь, чтобы тебя "дискриминировали" - не нарушай законы страны, в которой живёшь, и все будет ок. В стране же с фашистким режимом, если тебе не повезло, и ты родился с "неподходящей" национальностью - всё, тебе пипец, как не лезь из кожи вон -  ты априори незаконен!

 Где тут хоть слово про "демократичность" коммунизма?  ::  Я просто объясняю, почему фашизм дискриминационен по сути, а коммунизм нет. По твоему "отсутствие дискриминации" и "демократия" это синонимы? Это совершенно разные понятия.

----------


## V

ЛОЛ
А иначе что ты имел в виду??????

----------


## Оля

V, по-моему, у тебя просто очень плохо с логикой. С такими людьми очень тяжело общаться. Ты разговариваешь сам с собой и других вообще не слышишь, тебе все равно, что они говорят, не замечаешь, какие аргументы они приводят, тебе главное "поспорить". Ты представил себе, что в этом топике люди защищают коммунизм. Водимо, это твое больное место (вопрос о коммунизме). Думаю, лучше всего будет оставить тебя наедине с самим собой, разговаривать с тобой бессмысленно, тем более ты явно некомпетентен в том вопросе, о котором пытаешься спорить. Хоть бы книжки по истории какие-нибудь почитал.

----------


## V

> V, по-моему, у тебя просто очень плохо с логикой. С такими людьми очень тяжело общаться. Ты разговариваешь сам с собой и других вообще не слышишь, тебе все равно, что они говорят, не замечаешь, какие аргументы они приводят, тебе главное "поспорить". Ты представил себе, что в этом топике люди защищают коммунизм. Водимо, это твое больное место (вопрос о коммунизме). Думаю, лучше всего будет оставить тебя наедине с самим собой, разговаривать с тобой бессмысленно, тем более ты явно некомпетентен в том вопросе, о котором пытаешься спорить. Хоть бы книжки по истории какие-нибудь почитал.

 Это я просто не понял: почему вам так тяжело ссориться, не оскорбляя меня? В начале я только выразил, что эта радость над коммунизмом мне совсем непонятна. У меня логика хорошая (может быть, что я иногда неправльно говорю по-русски), и все аргументы в порядке. Ты просто так быстро сердишься, когда я выражаю свое мнение. Я только что заметил, что Басил такой мат убрал из последнего сообщения...(ну, это само по себе хорошо) 
По-моему, почти все время ясно объясняю свои точки зрения. Не знаю, может быть вы так рассердились только потому, что я сказал, что коммунизм и фашизм "одно и тоже". Очевидно, я этого не точно хотел сказать, а я в этом уже сознался. Может быть, тоже вас расстроили то, что я неправильно понял День Победы. Но это по-моему не является причиной так драться и материться. 
Я в принципе думаю, что эти идеологии совсем недемократические, и надеюсь на то, что вы в этом тоже сознаетесь. Мы же по-видимому во всем этом согласны.

----------


## Lampada

> ... Ты разговариваешь сам с собой и других вообще не слышишь, тебе все равно, что они говорят, не замечаешь, какие аргументы они приводят, тебе главное "поспорить". ...

 + 1
V, расскажи то, что ты, наверное, знаешь лучше: о государственной системе при развитом капитализме.  Прекрасня жизнь? Демократия и справедливость для всех? Пустые тюрьмы? Доступная всем медицина? И т.д. и т.п.?

----------


## Basil77

> Это я просто не понял - почему вам так тяжело спорить, не оскорбляя меня? В начале я только выразил мнение, что эта радость по поводу коммунизма   мне совсем непонятна. У меня логика хорошая (может быть вам кажется наоборот потому, что я иногда неправльно говорю по-русски), и все аргументы в порядке. Ты просто так быстро начинаешь сердиться, когда я выражаю свое мнение. Я только что заметил, что Басил такой мат убрал из последнего сообщения...(ну, это само по себе хорошо) 
> По-моему, я почти все время ясно объясняю свою точку зрения. Не знаю, может быть вы так рассердились только потому, что я сказал, что коммунизм и фашизм "одно и тоже". Очевидно, я  не буквально это хотел сказать, и я в этом уже сознался. Может быть, вас также расстроило то, что я неправильно понял День Победы. Но это по-моему не является причиной так драться и материться.  
> Я в принципе думаю, что эти идеологии совсем недемократические, и надеюсь на то, что вы в этом тоже сознаетесь. Мы же по-видимому во всем этом согласны.

 Мат убрал не я, а Лампада. Извини, просто не сдержался. Кстати, этот мат был не оскорблением в твой адрес, а выражением моих эмоций. Тебя никто не оскорбляет, просто очень сложно спорить с человеком, который сам додумывает за оппонента  его точку зрения. Я никогда не оспаривал тот факт, что и коммунизм, и фашизм недемократичны по своей сути. Я не знаю, где ты нашёл такое утверждение в моих постах, так же как и то, что я испытываю "радость" или что ты хотел сказать по поводу коммунизма и всего с ним связанного. На счёт Дня Победы. "Расстроило", блин. Скажи лучше взбесило... Ладно, закрыли тему.  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Oh uh, V is the best at Russian. I sometimes forget he's Swede.
BTW, thanks to communists my greatgrandfather was deprived of his noble status and three candle factories, just because they thought it was unfair to have drunken bootmakers on one hand and a rich and honest noble person on the other. So they shot him and exiled the rest of his family to Siberia. 
So what to love them for? I'd like to watch them rot.

----------


## Оля

> Это я просто не понял: почему вам так тяжело ссориться, не оскорбляя меня?

 V, я тебя не оскорбляла. Я просто объяснила, как выглядит спор с тобой. К тому же, я правда не уверена, что ты много знаешь о войне с фашизмом и что ты читал какие-нибудь серьезные книги об этом.   

> У меня логика хорошая (может быть, что я иногда неправльно говорю по-русски), и все аргументы в порядке.

 Нет, извини, но с логикой и с аргументами у тебя плохо, и твой русский язык тут ни при чем (кстати, он вовсе не так плох). На некоторые мои вопросы ты вообще не ответил.
Зачем ты тогда вообще на языке, которым ты неуверенно владеешь, споришь о таких серьезных вещах?
Видишь ли, я знаю, что такое ridiculous и чем оно отличается от funny. Если ты не веришь советским фильмам, то посмотри хотя бы фильм "Пианист", может, тогда ты поймешь, что празднование победы над фашизмом не может быть "ridiculous".
В этой войне ПРАВДА была на стороне коммунистов, как бы тебя это не огорчало, потому что фашисты напали на мирных жителей, которые никого не трогали. И победу празднуют не коммунисты, а простые люди. 
И еще - среди немцев было много коммунистов, а вот среди русских вряд ли были люди, готовые ради идеи расового превосходства арийцев гореть в печах концлагерей.

----------


## V

Я по сути знаю много о истории. Я знаю, что правды не было у коммунистов. Может быть, ты не знаешь, что несколько лет до победы, коммунисты в СССР расстреляли тысячи людей, потому, что по мнению Сталина, они не были лоянльные.   
Ты видела эту фотографию? В оригинале этого символа свободы (я не знаю, это оригинал или нет) видно у этого солдата двое часов. Ты об этом знаешь? Ты не слышала о массовом убийстве в Маяковском? Вообще от августа 1944-ого года до апреля 1945-ого года некоторые селения и города были почти уничтожены советскими силами. 
Кстати, у немцев никогда не было большинства фашистов. А у русских никогда не было большнинства коммунистов, даже не в 1917-ом году.

----------


## Оля

> Может быть, ты не знаешь, что несколько лет до победы, коммунисты в СССР расстреляли тысячи людей, потому, что по мнению Сталина, они не были лоянльные.

 Да конечно, откуда мне это знать!  ::   
Но я поняла - ты просто путаешь коммунизм со сталинским режимом. О чем тогда говорить?

----------


## Оля

Среди коммунистов было много, очень много по-настоящему хороших людей, честных и благородных. 
А среди фашистов такие были? Идеи фашизма сами по себе таковы, что убежденный фашист не может быть хорошим человеком.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Среди коммунистов было много, очень много по-настоящему хороших людей, честных и благородных.

 Да? Ты знаешь такого писателя, Аркадия Гайдара? Ну там, Тимур и его команда. Добрый такой человек, хороший. 
А когда он служил в гражданскую войну, он занимался тем, что безжалостно расстреливал и вешал целые деревни тех, кто не хотел покориться "советской власти". Т.н. "кулаков".

----------


## Оля

> Среди коммунистов было много, очень много по-настоящему хороших людей, честных и благородных.
> 			
> 		  Да? Ты знаешь такого писателя, Аркадия Гайдара? Ну там, Тимур и его команда. Добрый такой человек, хороший. 
> А когда он служил в гражданскую войну, он занимался тем, что безжалостно расстреливал и вешал целые деревни тех, кто не хотел покориться "советской власти". Т.н. "кулаков".

 Vincent, я же не сказала, что _Гайдар_ был хорошим человеком. Я сказала, что _среди коммунистов_ было много хороших людей. Зачем ты передергиваешь?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ну да, может быть, они были просто одурманены партией? Самые главные "плохиши" были в верхах.

----------


## Ramil

Народ, между коммунизмом и фашизмом есть одна принципиальная разница. Если фашизм пропагандировал превосходство одной расы или нации над другими, то коммунизм всегда провозглашал равенство между нациями и народами. 
Если действия нацистов в германии были направлены на репрессии против не арийских наций, то коммунисты при Сталине занимались террором против собственного народа для сохранения власти. 
Ставить между ними знак равенства нельзя, т.к. они преследовали абсолютно разные цели.
Что же касается самих идеологий (не рассматривая их реальное воплощение), то в коммунизме не было ничего противного современной морали. Коммунизм ставил перед собой цель построения справедливого общества всеобщего равенства и справедливого распределения материальных благ. (В отличие от нацизма, предусматривающего это лишь для одной арийской расы). 
Если говорить про войну - то воевали не коммунисты с нацистами, а государства друг с другом. Среди бойцов красной армии были и беспартийные, а среди бойцов вермахта тоже далеко не все были членами НСДАП. Не надо передёргивать. 22 июня 1941 года Германия (государство) напала на СССР (тоже государство), нарушив при этом пакт о ненападении.
Агрессором выступала Германия. Бойцы КА воевали не за победу коммунизма, а за свои дома и семьи.

----------


## Юрка

> Великий и памятный день, в который этот город от фашистов был освобожден демократической властей Коммунистической Партии! Русская гордость!

 Я вообще не понимаю, почему в этой теме возник вопрос о коммунизме. Мы в той войне защищали своё Отечество, свободу, суверенитет, право на самоё существование (потому что в отличие от первой мировой во второй мировой немцы вели тотальную войну на уничтожение наших наций). 
Это по-твоему недостойные цели в войне ?
По-твоему, в войне прав только тот, кто защиает демократию ?
А по-моему, лозунг о "защите демократии" создан для ведения войн на чужой территории. Так же как и лозунг о "защите гроба Господня" был придуман для идеологического прикрытия крестовых походов, а лозунг "спасения душ язычников, не знающих истинной религии" был придуман колонизаторами (вчастности колонизаторами Америки). 
Вот, можешь почитать текст песни, написанной в 1941 году, и которая стала наверное главной песней Великой Отечественной войны 1941-1945 годов. Посмотри, много ли там коммунизма. А ещё лучше послушать её в исполнении хора имени Александрова. 
СВЯЩЕННАЯ ВОЙНА  
Вставай, страна огромная,
Вставай на смертный бой
С фашистской силой темною,
С проклятою ордой! 
Пусть ярость благородная
Вскипает, как волна,-
Идет война народная,
Священная война! 
Как два различных полюса,
Во всем враждебны мы:
За свет и мир мы боремся,
Они - за царство тьмы. 
Дадим отпор душителям
Всех пламенных идей,
Насильникам, грабителям,
Мучителям людей! 
Не смеют крылья черные
Над Родиной летать,
Поля ее просторные
Не смеет враг топтать! 
Гнилой фашистской нечисти
Загоним пулю в лоб,
Отребью человечества
Сколотим крепкий гроб! 
Встает страна огромная,
Встает на смертный бой
С фашистской силой темною,
С проклятою ордой. 
Пусть ярость благородная
Вскипает, как волна,-
Идет война народная,
Священная война!  
А вообще, слушаю я некоторых представителей запада и думаю: "как всё запущено...".

----------


## Ramil

Насчёт песни - она была написана ещё во времена 1-й мировой.  
Слова и музыка песни были написаны в 1916 году учителем гимназии города Рыбинска Бо’де. Она начиналась так:
"_Вставай, страна огромная, 
Вставай на смертный бой!
С тевтонской силой темною,
С германскою ордой!_" 
В 1941, Лебедев-Кумач просто взял и переделал первые строки на: 
"_...с фашистской силой тёмною,
проклятою ордой_." 
На этом его "авторство" заканчивается.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> За свет и мир мы боремся, 
> Они - за царство тьмы.

 В этом "царстве тьмы" немцам жилось куда лучше, чем русским в "светлом мире коммунизма".    

> Насильникам, грабителям, 
> Мучителям людей!

 Ух, ах, а коммунисты-таки невинные овечки. Русских в СССР больше замучали, наверное, чем фашисты во всем мире.

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by V  А я прав, потому что фашизм и коммунизм - одно и тоже.   Добавь в список демократию с христианством. Тоже за светлые идеалы и тоже любят кровушку лить.   По статистике, ты неправ.

 Ты ведёшь статистику жертв демократии ? И сколько там уже ? 
А по здравому смыслу - прав.
Все эти идеи овладевали в своё время массовым сознанием, обещали светлое будущее, делили людей на своих и чужих (правда, по разным критериям), приводили к войнам.

----------


## Юрка

> Ты видела эту фотографию? В оригинале этого символа свободы (я не знаю, это оригинал или нет) видно у этого солдата двое часов. Ты об этом знаешь?

 Ты уверен, что это вторые часы, а не компас ? Что ты знаешь о сняряжении разведчика (а этот человек - разведчик) ?  

> Ты не слышала о массовом убийстве в Маяковском?

 А ты не слышал про посёлок Исаково Смоленской области, как мою бабушку и мать немцы перед отступлением выводили со всей посёлком на прощальную экзекуцию на заминированную дорогу ? Если бы наши передовые части не заметили и не накрыли фрицев миномётами, то я бы с тобой не имел эту приятную беседу сейчас.  

> Вообще от августа 1944-ого года до апреля 1945-ого года некоторые селения и города были почти уничтожены советскими силами.

 Ничего не поделаешь, это война, дружок. Хочешь сохранить свои города и селения - сиди дома и не лезь куда не приглашают.
Может американцы с англичанами воевали гуманнее ? А кто Дрезден стёр с лица земли ?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by V  Ты видела эту фотографию? В оригинале этого символа свободы (я не знаю, это оригинал или нет) видно у этого солдата двое часов. Ты об этом знаешь?   Ты уверен, что это вторые часы, а не компас ? Что ты знаешь о сняряжении разведчика (а этот человек - разведчик) ?

 Мародерство было во все времена и во всех армиях - даже если это и часы, даже если снял их этот солдат с кого-то из убитых - это личное дело его совести, и коммунизм тут совершенно ни при чем.

----------


## Юрка

> даже если это и часы, даже если снял их этот солдат с кого-то из убитых - это личное дело его совести, и коммунизм тут совершенно ни при чем.

 Согласен. В любом случае из живущих сейчас ни у кого нет права судить солдат Победы.

----------


## Fantomaks

Ты, V - швед, как я понял. Ты знаешь, что во время войны шведы снабжали немцев марганцем и прочей рудой и фактически воевали на немецкой стороне. По твоей логике немцы и русские - сволочи, а вы - шведы все в белом. Мы кровью захлебывались в битве с Гитлером, а вы ему оружие делали. Но мы - плохие, потому что уровень жизни у нас был ниже...  
А ты знаешь, что в наших деревнях после войны из 100 мужиков один возвращался, и тот инвалид. А деревни и города были в развалинах. И восстанавливали их женщины и подростки. И поэтому уровень жизни у нас был хуже...  
В Европе был план Маршалла - 100 млрд долларов для Европы, а в России план Сталина - денег нет, но страну надо поднять. А господин Трумен уже заготовил план уничтожения СССР, и если бы Сталин и Берия не создали атомное оружие, нас бы уничтожили просто за то, что мы - плохие, а, значит, нас надо уничтожить. Мы жилы из себя тянули, чтобы создать Бомбу и благодаря этому выжить, голодали и холодали, однако, сделали Бомбу и американцы не решились нас уничтожить, побоялись возмездия. И уровень жизни у нас был поэтому хуже... 
Вы, шведы, сидели в стороне, вас не коснулась война, вы даже разбогатели на этой войне, вы ели белые булки, когда мои родители мучались от голода в послевоенное время. Но скажи мне, швед, кто запустил первый спутник? А, может, Гагарин был шведом, французом, англичанином? Вы хорошо живете, а в космос до сих пор не летаете! Потому что толстые, сытые и ленивые. А мы летаем. Хотя уровень жизни у нас хуже, ты прав... 
Однако, у нас при коммунистах не было бездомных людей, не было беспризорных детей, все имели бесплатное образование (до сих пор в США множество людей просто не умеют читать и писать) и бесплатную медицину. На улицах практически не было преступности. Люди читали хорошую литературу, книги зачитывали до дыр, в театры было не купить билетов. Мы одинаково хорошо относились ко всем национальностям, потому что для коммунистов - все равны. Да, был дефицит товаров, это единственное, за что можно поругать коммунистов. Из-за этого наш уровень жизни казался нам ниже... 
Я родился в 1970 году, у меня о детстве в СССР только очень хорошие воспоминания, хотя я родился и рос в провинции. Я свое детство ни на какое шведское не променяю! Мой отец был коммунист, и дай бог каждому такого отца!  И мои деды были офицерами-коммунистами, оба воевали, один из них был ранен в Сталинграде, второй прошёл всю войну и затем воевал еще в Китае. Мне их упрекнуть не за что. И все коммунисты, которых я знал, были честными и порядочными людьми. Просто так в коммунисты не брали, чтоб ты знал, это надо было заслужить! 
Коммунисты у вас плохие? А Хиросима, Нагасаки, Токио, Дрезден, Гамбург - города уничтоженые с сотнями тысяч мирных жителей - это тоже коммунисты виноваты? А ты знаешь, что творили англичане в Индии, французы в Индокитае, бельгийцы в Конго? Про американцев уже молчу...  Эти отметились на всех контенентах. Американцы грабили и грабят весь мир, печатая доллары для других стран и скупая на них товары для своей страны и Европы. Да, да, и для вашей Европы. У вас почти нет армий и американцы вас прикрывают своим "ядерным зонтиком". Нас же никто не прикрывал и мы вынуждены были держать армию, почти равную американской. Поэтому-то вы и живете лучше нас и нас же учите... А ты поживи, как мы, попробуй нас понять, тогда и учить будешь. Если захочешь...

----------


## Ramil

(Edited. L.) Всё равно не оценит, к тому же сильно я сомневаюсь в том, что он швед. Смог бы кто-нибудь оценить его знание шведского на предмет native/non native?

----------


## V

Я не собираюсь ни поддерживать, ни защищать шведское государство. Я еще не родился в 40-ых годах, и не следует винить меня в преступлениях тех людей. Неужели это не понятно? Я знаю, что вы сейчас скажете, что я вас обвинил в том, что сделал Сталин. А это просто неправильно. Пожалуйста, прочитайте то, что я писал об этом ранее. Я просто никогда не буду попустительствовать преступлениям коммунизма. 
Мне хочется добавить то, что шведское государство тоже сотрудничало с норвежсками боевиками, восставшими против немцев в Норвегии. В общем, Швеция была на стороне антигитлерской коалиции, и пропустила фашистов через свою территорию только потому, что не хотела, чтобы фашисты вторглись и в неё. 
Может быть, вы не знаете, что такое было шведское государство во время войны. Там были влиятельные партии в правительстве (да, не одна), и они сотрудничали на фоне договора нейтральности. Если вы много знаете о моей стране, вы должны знать, что нейтральность была довольно непопулярной, и было много политических групп, которые работали против немцев и против шведского правительства. 
Но важно отметить, что это просто факты. Ещё я не игнорирую то, что они делали для немцев. А вам, кажется, очень легко делать это по отношению к своему бывшему правительству. В этом мой самый главный аргумент. 
Кстати, если говорить о людях, а не государствах, у меня много родственников, которые воевали в Финляндии за ее свободу. Вы тоже любите эту войну, как и Великую Отечественную? Это тоже была война за вашу территорию? Это тоже ваша гордость? И в Норвегии, и в Дании и в Германии было много простых шведов, воюющих против фашистов. Два шведа, Рауль Валленбегр и Фолке Бернадотте, спасли больше 100,000 евреев из плена. США и Израиль сделали Валленберга почетным гражданином, а красная армия его арестовала за «шпионаж». В общем, потом ещё много евреев сбежали в Швецию. 
Я вообще не понимаю, почему ты нападаешь на мою страну в контексте этой дискуссии. Ну, все-таки, если все это для вас просто часть национальной гордости, то пусть будет так. Но коммунизм - это болезнь.

----------


## Ramil

Люди, имейте ввиду, в каждой стране свои учебники истории  :: 
А швед нам просто Полтавы простить не может  ::  Интересно, а тебе, V, вообще, слово Полтава о чём-либо говорит?  ::

----------


## V

Ramil
Настоящий россиянин никогда не может полностью стать арабом

----------


## Оля

> Ramil
> Настоящий россиянин никогда не может полностью стать арабом

 (Edited. L. Не вижу ничего оскорбительного в слове "горячка" Edited O.)   ::   
А про монголо-татар ты знаешь?

----------


## JJ

> Ramil
> Настоящий россиянин никогда не может полностью стать арабом

 V, я - русский, Рамиль - татарин! Нам действительно никогда не стать арабами!  ::  
З.Ы. Где берешь траву? Я бы тоже от такой не отказался.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> В общем, Швеция была на стороне антигитлерской коалиции, и пропустила фашистов через свою территорию только потому, что не хотела, чтобы фашисты вторглись и в неё.

 Интересная позиция. Вроде как, мы хорошие, и за хороших, но воевать не будем, потому что уверены, что нам наваляют.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Интересная позиция. Вроде как, мы хорошие, и за хороших, но воевать не будем, потому что уверены, что нам наваляют.

 Ну вообще было очень много стран, не принимавших участия во второй мировой.

----------


## Юрка

> Я вообще не понимаю, почему ты нападаешь на мою страну в контексте этой дискуссии.

 Ты первый напал. Не любишь коммунистов и на этом основании отказал целому народу в элементарных правах, например на самооборону, посмеялся над святым для многих днём, фактически над жертвами нашего народа в той войне. Вот мы и поинтересовались, а есть ли у тебя моральное право на это.  

> В общем, Швеция была на стороне антигитлерской коалиции, и пропустила фашистов через свою территорию только потому, что не хотела, чтобы фашисты вторглись и в неё.

 Думаешь, что эта позиция даёт право шведам смеятся над теми, к кому эти немцы шли ? По-моему, эта достойная позиция в войне даёт право смело молчать в тряпочку. В коалиции реально были американцы с англичанами. Но каковы их потери ? У американцев около 300 тысяч. Это соизмеримо с нашими потерями только на "Невском пятачке".  

> Вы тоже любите эту войну, как и Великую Отечественную? Это тоже была война за вашу территорию? Это тоже ваша гордость?

 Ты ошибаешься. Мы не любим Отечетвенную войну. Наоборот, считаем её ужастной. А рады победе. 
Что касается Финской компании. Не так уж был не прав Сталин, отодвигая границу от Питера. Видимо понимал, что скандинавы пропустят фрицев через свою территорию.

----------


## Fantomaks

Тебя, V, послушать, так Швеция воевала против Гитлера? Я уже слышал, что, оказывается, Румыния воевала против Гитлера (согласно современным румынским учебникам для школьников), Болгария воевала против Гитлера, Финляндия воевала против Гитлера... Все боролись с фашизмом, одни русские непонятно что делали. И вообще - не надо было коммунистам воевать с фашистами, потому что коммунизм и фашизм - одно и то же? Надо было дойти до границы, а потом пусть фашисты с Европой, что хотят, то и делают. Ведь нет никакой разницы? 
"Швеция была на стороне антигитлеровскоей коалиции", но при этом пропустила немцев захватить Норвегию и всю войну снабжала немцев марганцем, без которого броня их танков разлеталась бы на куски при первом попадании. Хороший у нас, оказывается, был союзник по антигитлеровской коалиции. С такими друзьями и врагов не надо... 
Если бы Швеция попросила помощи британцев, они бы перекрыли море своим мощным флотом, и никакие немцы вас бы не достали. Конечно, пришлось бы повоевать в Норвегии, выковыривая немецкий корпус, пришлось бы терпеть бомбежки Стокгольма и Мальмё, но вы действительно были бы на стороне антигитлеровской коалиции и помогли бы нам разбить фашистов. Без вашего марганца и вашей поддержки мы разбили бы немцев в 1943-44 году. Да, на той войне погибло бы 10.000 шведов, но тогда тебе, шведу, не надо было бы сейчас врать нам про шведский вклад в разгром фашистов. Не было этого вклада, и деяния Валленберга в спасении евреев тут не при чем. Выкуп евреев ни на сотую долю процента не приблизил окончание войны! 
Тебе не нравятся преступления коммунистов? А что ты о них знаешь? Т вои знания базируются на идеологических клише времен "холодной войны". Целые поколения шведов пугали советскими подлодками, которые постоянно трутся у берегов Швеции, пытаясь, надо думать, сдвинуть Скандинавию в океан. Их постоянно слышали шведские гидроакустики, газеты пестрели обвинениями. Ну ты должен это помнить? Теперь выясняется, что это были киты! Хоть бы кто извинился! Как в том анекдоте: ложечки-то нашлись, а осадок остался! 
Мы знаем о преступлениях коммунистов гораздо больше тебя, но мы разделяем время и место этих преступлений. Эти преступления не были органической частью советских времен и советского образа жизни, это были временные явления. Причем связанные только со  Сталиным. После Сталина больших преступлений не было, страны "демократии" проявили в этом гораздо большее рвение. Посмотри хотя бы на сегодняшний Ирак!

----------


## Юрка

Вообще, это второй раз, когда шведы удивляют меня своей трактовкой истории.
Первый раз - это когда я смотрел шведский фильм о России. Там шведские туристы плыли по русским речкам, рассматривали символику древних русских городов. На многих символах была лодья с князем и дружиной. Комментарий был такой: изображён шведский князь с дружиной и современные русские гордятся тем, что ими руководили шведские князья и их земли входили в состав шведского государства. Я, признаюсь, выпал в осадок.

----------


## Ramil

Ну, это отчасти правда. Князь Рюрик (R

----------


## Юрка

> Кстати, именно варяги (норманны) "роднят" русский и английский язык.

 Русский и английский роднит общий праязык, родоначальник индо-европейской семьи языков. Это замечал ещё Ломоносов. А с открытием санскрита всё стало очевидным.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Кстати, именно варяги (норманны) "роднят" русский и английский язык.   Русский и английский роднит общий праязык, родоначальник индо-европейской семьи языков. Это замечал ещё Ломоносов. А с открытием санскрита всё стало очевидным.

 Согласен, но позднее, норманские корни пришли как на Британию, так и в Россию и ассимилировались. (Это более позднее смешение).

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil
> Настоящий россиянин никогда не может полностью стать арабом

 V, это самый восхитительный твой пост за всю историю твоего пребывания здесь   ::  ЗАЧОТ!

----------


## Юрка

> Ramil
> Настоящий россиянин никогда не может полностью стать арабом

 А что, к этому надо стремиться ?

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Ramil]Ну, это отчасти правда. Князь Рюрик (R

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Ramil]Князь Рюрик (R

----------


## Ramil

Ну а толку? "По паспорту"-то и Олег и Игорь были варягами. Причём чистокровными. Пригласили там Рюрика, или он сам пришел - факт остаётся фактом - именно он был основателем династии Рюриковичей, правящей Россией вплоть до Михаила Фёдоровича (который тоже, кстати, косвенно был "родственничком" Рюрика через брак Ивана IV (Грозного) с Анастасией Романовной Захарьиной, Михаил Фёдорович приходится Анастасии внучатым племянником).

----------


## Оля

Да разве дело в том, что они были варягами? По-моему, это и так бесспорно. 
Просто я первый раз слышу, что русские земли входили в состав шведского государства   ::

----------


## Ramil

> А варяги - это кавказцы

  ::  А Россия - родина слонов.
Давайте всё-таки в спорах придерживаться традиционных представлений об истории.
А то я могу начать цитировать Носовского и Фоменко.

----------


## Юрка

> Да разве дело в том, что они были варягами? По-моему, это и так бесспорно. 
> Просто я первый раз слышу, что русские земли входили в состав шведского государства

 И что у современных русских на базе этого развивается чувство национальной гордости.

----------


## Ramil

> Да разве дело в том, что они были варягами? По-моему, это и так бесспорно. 
> Просто я первый раз слышу, что русские земли входили в состав шведского государства

 Ты понимаешь, в то время соглашений о демаркации границ не существовало.
Скажем, какой-нибудь громила из Литвы с братвой мог проскакать аж до Каспийского моря, "присоединяя" каждую встретившуюся деревню к своей новоявленой "империи". Другой братан из, скажем, Новгорода, через три дня прискакал в ту же деревню и сказал, что теперь паханом будет он. Потом приплыли варяги и сказали, что они теперь главные... и т.д. Территория твоя, когда ты можешь её удерживать достаточно долгое время, и, самое главное - регулярно собирать налоги с местного населения (а не так - прискакали - хапнули, что могли и ускакали в степь). Китайцы до сих пор Сибирь считают временно утраченными китайскими территориями. Японцы думают, что Сахалин и Курилы принадлежат им по праву, республики Прибалтики имеют территориальные претензии. Ещё вроде Финляндия чего-то от нас хочет, не говоря уже об Украине и прочих "братских" республиках. 
Вполне возможно, что шведы там у себя и считали какие-то земли современной России частью своей территории, более того, весь северо-запад европейской части России уже во времена Петра контролировался шведами, именно поэтому Пётр с ними и воевал за выход в Балтийское море.

----------


## Юрка

> Согласно «Повести временных лет»... Рюрик сел в Новгороде (по другой древней версии, первоначально в Ладоге, а Новгород занял только после смерти братьев), Синеус — в Белоозере, Трувор — в земле кривичей, в Изборске. Через два года Синеус и Трувор умерли, и Рюрик, принявший единоличную власть, раздал земли приближенным. Рюрик скончался в 879 году, оставив малолетнего сына Игоря, в качестве регента при котором состоял родич Рюрика Олег.

 Некоторые историки предполагают, что Синеус и Трувор, в летописи обозначенные как братья Рюрика, в действительности не существовали. Так, Синеус не мог быть белоозерским князем с 862 по 864 год, поскольку, археологически существование города Белоозера прослеживается только с X века. Б. А. Рыбаков считает, что имя «Синеус» представляет собой искаженное «свой род» (швед. sine hus), а «Трувор» — «верная дружина» (швед. thru varing). Таким образом, Рюрик приходит княжить не со своими двумя братьями, а со своим родом (в который входит, например, Олег) и верной дружиной, что вполне соответствует версии Фроянова о Рюрике как о варяжском конунге. Д. С. Лихачёв полагает, что Рюрик, Синеус и Трувор должны были, по замыслу новгородского летописца, стать «мистическими пращурами» Новгорода, как Кий, Щек и Хорив для Киева.

----------


## Ramil

А интересный оборот приняла дискуссия, посвящённая прорыву блокады Ленинграда  ::

----------

